# chicken pox



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

hi , my 5 yr old daughter came down with chicken pox Sun am. her spots on her body are not bothering her at all(at the mo!) but she has lots just inside her vagina and along to her bottom. they are driving her crazy especially at night. I'm just putting bepanthen  down below as put virasoothe on last night and she nearly hit the roof! she's having loads of bicarb baths and  calpol and even piriton . anything else u can think of ? thank u so much xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think your doing everything I would do to be honest carry on with regular piriton as this will help and hopefully it will ease and try calamine, if you get some calamine, just explain to the pharmacist where the problem area is and they will explain whether its a bit to close to use the lotion on

I hope she is better very soon

Nic
Xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

thank u so much. so sorry to see about yr treatment xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

me again ! my daughters spots have all scabbed over apart from two perfect blisters on the sole of one foot. is this quite common after a week ? school say all need to be scabbed so keeping her off and not sure if she could go back. thank u Karen xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm afraid she has to wait until every last one has scabbed up, I was 13 when I had chicken pox and a week after I thought my last one scabbed up I found 2 new fresh pox!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

oh blimey ,thanks for info. feel a fraud keeping her off as ok in herself but I'm sure she will enjoy it !x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sure it won't be long before that last of those pesky pox has scabbed 

Nic
Xx


----------

